# Yale Film



## Chaser (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello to all.  I'm looking to transfer to another school in the Spring, and have racked my brain on deciding between my two finalists, NYU and Yale.  I realize NYU is, amongst film addicts, the best for a myriad of reasons.  I'm just wondering how Yale's film dept. compares.  I see that quite a few people involved in the film industry went there:  Oliver Stone, Jodie Foster, Elia Kazan(On the Waterfront Dir), just to name a few.  Also, Yale appears to hook it up on the financial end.  Does anyone have any experience with scholarships from NYU?  I'd be foolish to go there and have to dig deep if Yale is just gonna put me on scholarship.  That's it for now.  Thanks for your time.  Look forward to your responses.    

-Chaser


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 5, 2007)

Yale's just not a contender (ouch, sorry, bad joke) I'm afraid, among film schools. It's never mentioned, at all. I really don't know much about its film program. They have very reputable drama facilities, but that's all people ever talk about.


----------



## Cody Brown (Apr 5, 2007)

Yale has its Drama school but that is graduate. 

John Badham, my Chapman advisor, went there, (he directed Saturday Night Fever, War Games) and he seemed to like it. 

If you are talking about undergraduate then that is another story. There is a reason Yale has its reputation for a phenomenal liberal arts education. It's just a matter of where you want to be after four years.

Did you get into both schools?

-cody


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 6, 2007)

NYU generally is not the best with scholarships for merit. I got major scholarships at two other great schools, and nada from NYU. They can be a bit better on grants - my friend, who had an expected family contribution of about $4000 on his FAFSA, recieved about $30000 a year in grants and the rest in loans.

If you're talking about film school, well, the sad fact is I've never even heard yale mentioned in the category. Great school reputation though.


----------



## Chaser (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for there advice.  Bad joke Titanium, but great reference...betting a lot of kids didn't even get that one .  Cody- Hoping my advisors at my new school will be as stellar as yours!  I've heard great things about Chapman.  I have yet to apply to either as I will be transferring in the Spring.  Fairly sure(knock on wood), given my grades, community service,etc., I'll get into both schools.  I'm sitting on a 3.75 right now, so it looks good.  Cinematical-disappointed to hear NYU falls short on merit scholarships.  The grant money sounds good.  I just don't want to take out any more loans now that I have awesome grades.  What to do, what to do.


----------



## sa (Apr 7, 2007)

I got great scholarships for undergrad art from other schools but got a pittance from NYU undergrad and so decided to go elsewhere...


----------

